# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] How do i use VBA to copy a cell formula to another cell and not just the cell value?

## murtaep

How do i use VBA to copy a cell formula to another cell and not just the cell value?

----------


## Fettertiger

Hi Murtaep,

try this one:

Sub Macro2()
     'copy formula from cell c23 to cell c 24
     Range("C24").Formula = Range("C23").Formula
End Sub

Regards

Theo
____________________
Don't forget to mark your threads as "closed" once your problem is solved! Don't forget to thank those who helped you by clicking on the star at the left of your "helpers" reply.

----------


## murtaep

Worked a treat thanks very much

----------

